# Peter Boyle



## Marvin (Dec 13, 2006)

Boyle died Tuesday evening at New York Presbyterian Hospital. He had been suffering from multiple myeloma and heart disease, said his publicist, Jennifer Plante.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/TV/12/13/boyle.obit.ap/index.html


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 13, 2006)

Boyle was a fine actor in his own right. He'll probably be best known for "Puttin' On De Rwitzs" in Young Frankenstein... the ole' zipper-neck!

He'll be missed. 

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2006)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 13, 2006)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 13, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Dec 14, 2006)

R.i.p.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2006)

.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 14, 2006)

I liked his character of Frank Barone the best of all the cast.:asian:


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Boyle was a fine actor in his own right. He'll probably be best known for "Puttin' On De Rwitzs" in Young Frankenstein... the ole' zipper-neck!
> 
> He'll be missed.
> 
> :asian:


 
Cannot add anymore than that..RIP Sir...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2006)

.


----------



## exile (Dec 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Dec 14, 2006)

Thank you for your great body of memorable work, sir. 

Dave


----------



## stickarts (Dec 14, 2006)

.


----------



## ajs1976 (Dec 14, 2006)

.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 15, 2006)

.


----------



## MSTCNC (Dec 16, 2006)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 18, 2006)

Rip


----------

